

Availability and partition tolerance explained and diagrammed - jbellis
http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2521

======
evgen
Understanding the subtle nature of A and P in Brewers CAP paradox is one of
the hardest things to get right, and this guide is a good example of how a
couple of visual aids can make clear what would otherwise take pages of text.
A visual taxonomy of what each CAP choice "looks like" would be a useful
addition to all of the NoSQL guides out there.

------
viraptor
Great explanation. A diagram with 3 example scenarios is worth a thousand
words.

------
cousin_it
One upvote doesn't do justice. The linked article made me actually
_understand_ what I'd only thought I "understood" before. More such articles,
please.

